# 2:1 sugar syrup-preventing fermentation



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I add Pro health (HBH) into all my syrup and it never ferments. I have made invert syrup without HBH and it sat for a year and did not ferment. Had to make 300 gal this fall.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Check the bleach %
Some bleach is 3.0% and the stronger ones are 6.0%
Good luck.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

When I mix up sugar water, I add a teaspoon or 2 of Pro-Health (MannLake) and a teaspoon of lemon juice to each gallon (helps drop the PH to about 5). Been doing this for a year and a half and hardly any mold, mildue or fermenation. The instructions are to add 4 teaspoons per gallon, but I only use it to get the bees to eat more. I believe that during the dought this summer that the oils caused more robbing; so I went back to just sugar water.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I have several jars of DIY HBH. I made it a few years ago and froze it. I thaw it as needed but I too found it increases robbing which has been at an all time worst this year so I am not using it. I can understand the attraction. It smells so good I imagine it is irresistible to 
the bees.
I know they make the syrup with boiled water so I will add 3/4 tablespoon of 5% bleach to 5gallons and it should be good. Forgot to add that putting plastic film on top of the syrup in the bucket is supposed to help keep spores that are iinbetween the top of the bucket &the syrup is also supposed to help
Thanks
Howard


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

EBay aré the risks of adding bleach to syrup fed to bees?
I reas residual chlorine is gone after a few hours and so it should be safe. 
Effective Dosage of 3% bleach?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Bees will avoid most water sources to drink out of a chlorinated swimming pool! Bleach is just not that toxic to bees if at all. You can put a glug out of the gallon jug in your bucket and it stops fermentation until it dissipates. So if the syrup is taken in a reasonable amount of time it preserves it. 

If it does smell off, the bees are not affected by fermentation either so a little is not a problem.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

I purchased a tote of 70:30 (sugar-to-water) syrup last year and after a short time it seemed like it was starting to ferment. So I bought Pro-Health from Mann Lake and it's still good today (bought the syrup last April I think). 

Not sure if the bees like it more or less after I added the Pro-Health but they sure like it.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Howard,
I googled American Refinery in Charlotte with no results. Do you know where in Charlotte it's located? Phone #?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

American Sugar Refining, Charlotte:

http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/4195009/American-Sugar-Refing-Inc-in-Charlotte-NC
They appear to be owned by Domino Sugar.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I add Honey Bee Healthy to my 1:1 syrup. It keeps for months.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> American Sugar Refining, Charlotte:
> 
> http://companies.findthecompany.com/l/4195009/American-Sugar-Refing-Inc-in-Charlotte-NC
> They appear to be owned by Domino Sugar.


Thanks


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone recently purchased syrup from these people? I may be looking to get some soon and I want to make sure I can do so.
Thanks


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

In winemaking, we use matabisulfates and potassium sorbate to kill yeast/stop fermentation. Has anyone ever considered using those for their syrup?


----------

